# which turkey vest is the best?



## FritzMichaels (May 29, 2010)

i bought a primos 2 seasons ago and it died on me this year in only its second season... piece of junk. the zipper broke while i was carrying out my 23# tom...

i paid $50 for it but it lasted barely 2 full seasons... piece of junk. my deaks were falling out. stakes falling out. i had to tie the zipper to the seat to keep from losing all my stuff...

which turkey vest is the best? money is no option. i think of ALL my hunting stuff... i can see spending my kids inheritance on a good vest...  lots of pockets are nice but i am mostly wanting one that will hold up under the pressure of carrying 20# toms 3 miles to the truck... must be able to hold 3 deaks too.


----------



## Nitro (May 29, 2010)

Good Luck........I think a bunch of us are searching for the "ultimate vest" sadly, the manufacturers have yet to produce one.

Cabela's Tactical Tater 2 and the Ol Tom Time and Motion strap vest are my top two choices and even those aren't going to meet all the criteria you propose....

Gobblers need to ride over the shoulder...


----------



## FritzMichaels (May 29, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Good Luck........I think a bunch of us are searching for the "ultimate vest" sadly, the manufacturers have yet to produce one.
> 
> Cabela's Tactical Tater 2 and the Ol Tom Time and Motion strap vest are my top two choices and even those aren't going to meet all the criteria you propose....
> 
> Gobblers need to ride over the shoulder...



i hear ya. even tho we have little to choose from, quality wise, there has to be at least one that is better than the rest... and will hold up to the test... i looked at both you mentioned. they looked good. decisions decisions.


----------



## coyota (May 29, 2010)

A Dixon vest is very nice if you can find one on ebay and $ is really not an issue.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 29, 2010)

I have a MO Super Elite that I really liked back when I was still carrying a vest. It had a lot of storage for stuff I never used and had a huge cushion on it. I went one time this year without my vest and haven't used it since. Everything I really need I can carry in my pockets and I clip a cushion to my belt.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 30, 2010)

I have been using the Epeard's turkey lounger for about 8 or 9 years. It has an aluminum frame so you don't need a tree to lean against. The game bag is extra roomy. The seat needs a little work, thicker. They do not make this vest anymore, but if you can find one stuck back somewhere or if you find one someone is wanting to get rid of, check it out.


----------



## oakridgegobbler (May 30, 2010)

*turkey vest*

got me a cabelas tactical tater 11 very happy with it , one season under its belt nothing broke yet... but me ! feel free to give me a shout with questions bout it jimmy www.oakridgecustomcalls.com 973 479 3690


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (May 30, 2010)

nitros right im still searching im lucky if i get a year out of one


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 30, 2010)

I bought a Limbhanger vest this year which is basically the same thing as the Dixon vest. I love this vest. It doesn't have a ton of pockets but it has specialty pockets for everything you could ever need turkey hunting. And the seat is nice and thick. I don't know about decoy space because I usually don't carry one. It is a great vest though!


----------



## PAUL J (May 30, 2010)

I second the dixon vest   !


----------



## goblr77 (May 31, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Good Luck........I think a bunch of us are searching for the "ultimate vest" sadly, the manufacturers have yet to produce one.
> 
> Cabela's Tactical Tater 2 and the Ol Tom Time and Motion strap vest are my top two choices and even those aren't going to meet all the criteria you propose....
> 
> Gobblers need to ride over the shoulder...




Nitro, I agree. I haven't found the ultimate vest either. I like the concept of the Redhead Bucklick Creek vest with the built in seat but it's not durable enough. My seamstress has it more than I do. This past season I took along a Cabela's Gobbler Lounger chair so I didn't need a vest with a good seat. I rotated between a  M.O. Super Elite, Primos Gobbler vest, and an old Mossy Oak vest made of Treklite material. I might give the Tactical Tatr 2 a try next season if the seat is detachable.


----------



## warronl (May 31, 2010)

FritzMichaels, please change your avatar, I can't move past your posts to see the replies.


----------



## FritzMichaels (May 31, 2010)

warronl said:


> FritzMichaels, please change your avatar, I can't move past your posts to see the replies.


----------



## fountain (May 31, 2010)

throw them thangs over your shoulder and walk out of the woods proud..


----------



## dusty80 (May 31, 2010)

I have used a tactical tat'r the past couple of seasons. It's been the closest thing to "the ultimate vest" that I have found. But there are a handful of things that need changing. Some of these have been addressed on the tat'r 2. The seat and back padding is excellent. Call pockets are arranged decent. I'd like to see Cabelas add straps so you could hook the seat to the sides of the vest when seated and not need a tree to lean up against. Most vests have two many small useless pockets.


----------



## trb136 (May 31, 2010)

I have used an Ol Tom...it has lots of pockets...double box call pockets in front...it has built in lanyards for your locater calls...i love it...


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 1, 2010)

PAUL J said:


> I second the dixon vest   !



Yep....it's not perfect.  But it's as close as I've found and I won't be looking for another until I slap wear this one out...which will be a very very long time.


----------



## Gecko (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had several.  I currently have a Mossy Oak Super Elite 3.  I love this vest.  It has all the storage I need and a super comfortable cushion.  I can hunt all day in it.  The only draw back, is late in the season, it can get a little warm in the mid-day.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jun 3, 2010)

Ol tom for me


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Limbhanger*

Bought a Mossy Oak Limbhanger 2yrs ago and like everything about it except the slate pouch. Managed to loose my Cody slate out of it this season. Will probably do some homemade modifying to it before spring.


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 3, 2010)

FWIW, I used the Redhead strapvest turkey lounger this season and I really liked it. I am partial to internal-frame style vests and this one worked great. I could sit for a long time and without a tree if needed. Plenty of storage, and a game bag that you can tote a bird out with. Also has a pouch for a camelback h2o system as well.
The only downsides I found were the seat is a little thin and you have to undo the waist strap to let the seat down. The box call pocket is too small but there is still plenty of room to put box calls in the other pockets. 
I was at basspro the other day and noticed they have changed the vest a little and the seat has a little more cushion... and it flips down from the game bag.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jun 3, 2010)

mossy oak super elite 3 for me. pockets upon pockets!!!


----------



## muckalee (Jun 3, 2010)

warronl said:


> FritzMichaels, please change your avatar, I can't move past your posts to see the replies.



Ditto, gosh everytime I see that picture I am afraid I've gone to the playboy chat room and not Woody's


----------



## muckalee (Jun 3, 2010)

My wife says I am crazy.  I bring a brand new vest home and immediately begin to cut holes, alter, etc to fix my vest like I like it.  

I have been using a super Elite 2 but gosh it does get hot.

The old tom strap vest looks cool but every strap vest I have tried wants to ride the straps up when I sit down and get in the way of mounting your gun


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 3, 2010)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Bought a Mossy Oak Limbhanger 2yrs ago and like everything about it except the slate pouch. Managed to loose my Cody slate out of it this season. Will probably do some homemade modifying to it before spring.



Did you have your call in the stretchy material within the pouch or did you just have it sitting in the pouch?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 3, 2010)

dustin_horne said:


> I have used a tactical tat'r the past couple of seasons. It's been the closest thing to "the ultimate vest" that I have found. But there are a handful of things that need changing. Some of these have been addressed on the tat'r 2. The seat and back padding is excellent. Call pockets are arranged decent. I'd like to see Cabelas add straps so you could hook the seat to the sides of the vest when seated and not need a tree to lean up against. Most vests have two many small useless pockets.



X2  Love the tatr II.  Only wish is that it was self supporting.  You can carry a self supporting seat with you really easily and cheap and I've done that a couple of times.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Slate*

Gut, I really am not sure if I had my slate in the stretchy part or not. I dont entirely blame the vest however the way it is designed its easy if you are chasing a bird ( which I was) to throw your slate in without securing it. Ive got an Avery neoprene pouch that will be in its place next year if yall dont talk me into a Tatr II. I just know I lost a slate that had caused the death of several turkeys and never failed to make the sounds intended in any weather conditions.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 4, 2010)

I am using a Limbhanger now for the past two seasons. Had a Super Elite II before that. Really liked the SE, but am liking the Limbhanger more and more as I use it. The only think I dont like about the LH is the pouch that holds mouth calls. Went back to keeping them in a storage case in the vest.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought a Field and Stream (kinda their house brand) vest from Dick's last year and I love it.  It has specific pockets for 2 slates, a box, mouth calls, locators, and plenty of extra space.  Nice thick cushion too.  I've put it through a season and a half with no real complaints. Only thing I can think of is the game bag is fairly small; I don't use it anyway so I took it off.  It's held on by zippers.


----------



## Cleburne (Jun 5, 2010)

Another vote for the Mossy Oak Super Elite 3.


----------



## SCPO (Jun 6, 2010)

i'm looking for a light weight vest. doesn't even have to have a cushion. getting old and trying to cut down on weight. already went to a rem. youth 20 ga. want one with straps over shoulder. i used a fanny pack by redhead this year but kept having to pull it up.


----------



## coyota (Jun 6, 2010)

SCPO said:


> i'm looking for a light weight vest. doesn't even have to have a cushion. getting old and trying to cut down on weight. already went to a rem. youth 20 ga. want one with straps over shoulder. i used a fanny pack by redhead this year but kept having to pull it up.



You might try the Limbhanger.....


----------



## SCPO (Jun 6, 2010)

coyota said:


> You might try the Limbhanger.....



how heavy is it and who makes it


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jun 6, 2010)

Bob Dixon Vest X's 3.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 6, 2010)

SCPO said:


> how heavy is it and who makes it



It isnt all that heavy, but if you start filling pockets, it will be like the rest. Its made by Mossy Oak


----------



## SCPO (Jun 6, 2010)

GADAWGS said:


> It isnt all that heavy, but if you start filling pockets, it will be like the rest. Its made by Mossy Oak




thanks. the one i used before i switched to the fanny pack felt like a loaded army pack. i cut down on all i put in it but the vest itself was heavy before i loaded it. sure they will come out with some new vest next year.


----------



## Son (Jun 6, 2010)

I never use a vest. If it wont fit in my pockets, it gets left in the truck.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 7, 2010)

PM send SCPO


----------



## muckaleejr (Jun 7, 2010)

Son, I am with you. After cleaning my vest out to wash it one day, I looked at all of the things that I never use anymore. It made me sick to know that I had carried those things around for miles while my vest had nearly given me a heat stroke. Next year only things that will fit in my pockets will be carried into the woods. I probably will break down and carry a box call holster so I won't be tempted to leave the Hustlin' Hen next to a tree.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree that the Cabela's Tactical Tater II  is the best Turkey Vest that I have used. I like the quick deploy seat...Can't believe they didn't put any Shell Loops in this Vest...Everything else works really good! I also like the 'Ol Tom Time in Motion Vest which I used for the previous 3 Seasons.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 10, 2010)

I have never liked a vest, 2 hot, and I dont use decoys so I use 2 side pouches by beard buster on a belt with camoed suspenders. A wheelbarrow intertube in a camo bag and strap sits comfy for just a few bucks.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 10, 2010)

Killdee said:


> I have never liked a vest, 2 hot, and I dont use decoys so I use 2 side pouches by beard buster on a belt with camoed suspenders. A wheelbarrow intertube in a camo bag and strap sits comfy for just a few bucks.



Minimalist approach??

I could probably do the same, but I face too many hard headed Gobblers. I like to have my Paddle call, a short box, a couple pot calls, mouth yelpers, an air operated caller , water ,GPS, compass, snuff, binos, tp, ratchet cutters, limb saw,extra Nitros,power bars, etc,etc.

A man needs his gear when he marches into battle. Options man, options.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Minimalist approach??
> 
> I could probably do the same, but I face too many hard headed Gobblers. I like to have my Paddle call, a short box, a couple pot calls, mouth yelpers, an air operated caller , water ,GPS, compass, snuff, binos, tp, ratchet cutters, limb saw,extra Nitros,power bars, etc,etc.
> 
> A man needs his gear when he marches into battle. Options man, options.



Without these two things a turkey hunter could be in some serious trouble.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 10, 2010)

Those are must haves.... the rest is just optional.......


----------



## Killdee (Jun 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Minimalist approach??
> 
> I could probably do the same, but I face too many hard headed Gobblers. I like to have my Paddle call, a short box, a couple pot calls, mouth yelpers, an air operated caller , water ,GPS, compass, snuff, binos, tp, ratchet cutters, limb saw,extra Nitros,power bars, etc,etc.
> 
> A man needs his gear when he marches into battle. Options man, options.



Actually Minus the GPS and that ole Nasty snuff, I carry the same stuff.Mouth yelpers go into a Primos call case round the neck, as well as binos and crow call. 2 Box calls in holsters on each side like Buffalo Bill 2 spare shells in shell holster on my stock, 2 pots, trumpet,Morgan tube, awp... H2o power bars pruners and all the rest fit nicely in my pouches. I aint no stinking Minimalist, Im as over equiped as the best of you


----------



## Nitro (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL Killdee!!!!!!!!

I guess I just need to figure out how to tote everything without a vest...I'll have something before March 2011...


----------



## Old Timer53 (Oct 20, 2010)

OL Tom Strap Vest.  It will carry a lot of calls and gear. It is not very good for carry out a BIG TOM.


----------



## Snood Collector (Oct 21, 2010)

I have yet to find what I'd call the best. Vests are a piece of equipment I'd like to see more choices of. Hopefully some new stuff comes out in the next year or two..I like many features of different vests that I wish I could find combined into one..I use an Elite 3 now.


----------



## Toddmann (Nov 6, 2010)

Little Big Horn turkey lounger. I own three and would not sell 1 of them. If u have one and don't like it I will buy it from u. They no longer make it and it is by far the best vest I have ever used. The comfort it provides allows me to be completely still for long waits on hard headed gobblers.


----------



## Old Timer53 (Nov 7, 2010)

Really like my Ol Tom Strap Vest. Works well for me !!


----------



## silentK (Nov 8, 2010)

turkeys go on a tote....it keeps the blood off the jeep seats..  been usin a beard buster vest with a tube seat..thinkin about tradin for a filson..


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 10, 2010)

Dixon's get my vote


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 11, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> I agree that the Cabela's Tactical Tater II  is the best Turkey Vest that I have used. I like the quick deploy seat...Can't believe they didn't put any Shell Loops in this Vest...Everything else works really good!.




I have the Tactical Tater I and it has the shell loops. Not a perfect vest but I like mine. I carry too much stuff as well but I kain't help it. Ole boy scout be prepared thang I guess.


----------



## Wacenturion (Nov 18, 2010)

Have had several over the years and last year went with the Ol' Tom....liked it till I had to wear it for a couple days.  Just didn't do it for me.  Felt the same about the Cabelas vest.

Have gone to the L.L. Bean turkey vest they came out with awhile back......love it.  Feels like part of me rather than something on me if that makes sense.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/59167?from=SR&feat=sr


----------



## Hobie (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had about ever vest or tried one on at some time.A good friend was telling me about how he uses a Filson vest for turkey hunting and got a extra 12"x12" piece sewn inside for your box call.Have been using it all fall and it works just fine


----------

